# Happy Holidays



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

The girls are 7 weeks 3 days old now and are getting ready for Santa Claus! Merry Christmas to all you rulers of the roosts!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you too! Beautiful girls, what kind are they?


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

Barred rock plymouths!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely!!! I love Barred Rocks.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Pretty gals!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And a Merry, Merry!!! to you to Mike. Oh and to the girls in their new house.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

They really got into the spirit this weekend....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------

